# Gợi ý cách phối màu sơn phòng ngủ cho bé trai



## sonecofive (23/1/21)

_Khác với các bé gái thích màu hồng nhẹ nhàng và nữ tính; thì các bé trai lại thích những màu mạnh mẽ và cá tính hơn. Phối màu phòng ngủ cho bé trai thích hợp sẽ giúp con có một không gian thoải mái; kích thích khả năng tư duy sáng tạo. Và để có thể phối màu phòng ngủ cho bé trai một cách hài hòa; thì hôm nay *ECO FIVE* đưa ra cho bạn một vài gợi ý._

*1, Gợi ý 3 màu sơn phòng ngủ cá tính cho bé trai*

Để có thể chọn được màu ưng ý cho phòng ngủ bé trai cần lựa chọn kỹ lưỡng; tránh việc chọn nhầm màu gây phản tác dụng. Hơn nữa khi chọn màu cần quan tâm đến tính cách của trẻ để chọn màu cho phù hợp.
Dưới đây là 3 gam màu được sử dụng nhiều nhất cho phòng ngủ bé trai; bố mẹ có thể tham khảo:

*Màu xanh dương, khơi gợi khả năng sáng tạo*

Xanh dương được xem là màu của hy vọng; của những ý tưởng sáng tạo; và là màu của niềm tin. Khi kết hợp phòng ngủ màu xanh dương và những điểm nhấn màu trắng sẽ làm cho căn phòng trở nên nổi bật và kích thích bé.






Sơn phòng ngủ bé trai​
Hơn nữa màu xanh dương là gam màu lạnh sẽ đem đến không gian mát mẻ; kích thích bé học tập và vui chơi. Gam màu này là gam màu của biển cả; là màu của 5 anh em siêu nhân giúp bé luôn được thoải mái; thích thú và thư giãn trong căn phòng của mình.

*Màu vàng mạnh mẽ, căng tràn năng lượng*

Màu được rất nhiều bố mẹ sử dụng khi sơn phòng ngủ cho bé trai. Màu vàng được xem là gam màu vô cùng năng động và cá tính; giúp kích thích sự hoạt động não bộ của bé.
Mùa vàng tượng trưng cho sự tươi mới; giúp bé có thể thỏa sức sáng tạo mà không sợ bí ý tưởng. Tuy nhiên khi sơn phòng ngủ cho bé trai thì bố mẹ cần lưu ý trong việc chọn màu.





Màu sơn phòng ngủ cho bé trai kích thích trí tưởng tượng​
Với những bé hơi trầm tính thì màu vàng sẽ giúp khơi gợi; khuấy động và kích thích bé; để bé có thể cởi mở và trở nên hoạt bát hơn.
Không nên chọn gam màu vàng quá sáng; hãy chọn màu vàng trung tính để tránh làm lóa mắt và rối mắt bé. Các gam màu vàng hay được sử dụng như màu vàng cam nhẹ; màu vàng nhạt,…

*Màu đỏ cá tính*

Màu đỏ được xem là màu vô cùng mạnh mẽ và được các bé trai yêu thích nhất. Màu đỏ cũng là màu của năng lượng; kích thích năng lượng học tập cho bé. 






Sơn phòng ngủ bé trai​
Với những bé trai có cá tính năng động thì màu đỏ được xem như mảnh ghép cuối cùng giúp bé sống đúng với tính cách của mình.

*2, Những lưu ý khi phối phòng ngủ cho bé trai*

Phối màu ngủ cho bé sẽ khó khăn hơn việc phối màu sơn phòng ngủ của bố mẹ; cần phối màu một cách cân đối để bé luôn cảm thấy thoải mái trong chính căn phòng của mình.
Hạn chế kết hợp quá 3 màu sắc sẽ gây loạn màu và rối mắt ở trẻ
Nên đưa ra màu sơn mà bố mẹ định sơn để bé biết trước và có sự lựa chọn; tránh việc sơn màu mà bé không thích sẽ gây phản tác dụng và khiến bé không thỏa mãn.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*​


----------

